# Recieved my Dads old Chicom/Tokarev 33 today. Just an old piece from Vietnam



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

I am not sure what it is exactly, Tokarev 33 or Chicom, haven't really researched it much.. But, here it is. It does shoot the 7.625x25 Tokarev bullet. I am going to take it to a gun smith to have a look at it, for safety. And to have him fire it a few times to check it out. Any advice, cleaning procedures etc. I think it is a Chinese Communist Type 54 Tokarev


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

So, now, lemme get this straight...
Your dad fought for the Chinese Communists? Against whom? The Nationalists? The UN, in Korea? The US, in 'Nam?

:watching:


:anim_lol:


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, He was USA 25th Infantry, and the guy he got it from wasnt in need of it anymore. Vietnam era, 1970.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> So, now, lemme get this straight...
> Your dad fought for the Chinese Communists? Against whom? The Nationalists? The UN, in Korea? The US, in 'Nam?
> 
> :watching:
> ...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, Steve.

Thank him for me, for his service.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

considering what you appear to have is a non import marked pistol without the obligatory rearsenal safety (required for current importation) installed, you have something of a rarity there. if you were to want to sell it, it would command a higher premium than your average Tok.

then again you could just keep it and have fun shooting it since the 7.62x25 round is a zippy little bugger and quite a joy to shoot.

i had a Romanian Tok for a few years and it just never grew on me so i sold it to help fund another acquisition. i do still shoot that round on occasion though from another platform.

enjoy your new pistol. "bringbacks" to me are a bit more special than your average vintage firearm since they have that little extra bit of history.


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Broondog said:


> considering what you appear to have is a non import marked pistol without the obligatory rearsenal safety (required for current importation) installed, you have something of a rarity there. if you were to want to sell it, it would command a higher premium than your average Tok.
> 
> then again you could just keep it and have fun shooting it since the 7.62x25 round is a zippy little bugger and quite a joy to shoot.
> 
> ...


I wont sell it, its a family piece of history. I will shoot it. I have 150 rounds total. May go to a free range out in Francis Marion this weekend..


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Shot about 30 rounds through it today. Pretty fun. Went from a Sig Mosquito to my wifes Walther PK380 then this gun. Wow, just a little louder! It was pretty smooth, even rapid fire. The slide is a little hard to pull back. So, I am going to have it deep cleaned etc at my gunsmith. He will then let me know if any parts may need replacing due to age.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> LOL, He was USA 25th Infantry, and the guy he got it from wasnt in need of it anymore. Vietnam era, 1970.


wasn't in need of it anymore....cause his trigger finger was as stiff as the rest of him?


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

momtotwo said:


> wasn't in need of it anymore....cause his trigger finger was as stiff as the rest of him?


Check


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

may he rest in peace.


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

momtotwo said:


> may he rest in peace.


Really, I am glad it was him and not my Dad who didnt need it anymore.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice "bring back". The 7.62 x 25mm is a hot round. By Viet Nam, the bring back guns were getting scarce. I guess the government was not into letting our boys bring back souvenirs, that they paid for in blood, as it used to be. I would never let that pistol get out of my family.:smt1099


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Really, I am glad it was him and not my Dad who didnt need it anymore.


That goes without saying, for sure. A casualty of war is still a loss to someones family and I respect it.


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Shot the gun today and noticed metal, copper colored, filings in several spots and a line of the color within the gun. Look at pics. he only difference is I used Winchester ammunition vice Sellier and Bellot. I also noticed all of the cartridges had dents in the top. Thoughts? Not FTE or FTF through 58 rounds/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The magazine's feed lips may be poorly adjusted, as may also be the ejector and the ejection port.
The brass discoloration underneath the slide (first photo) comes from the slide rubbing against the topmost cartridge in the magazine, as it shuttles back and forth. This indicates to me that the topmost cartridge in the magazine is allowed to sit up too high, or at a wrong angle.
The brass discoloration on the feed ramp (second photo) is probably from cartridges feeding from magazine to barrel at a slightly wrong angle, thereby scraping against a slightly rough feed ramp. Neither of these "faults" are worth dealing with, if the gun works reliably.
The dents in the mouths of the fired cases most probably result from the case hitting against the ejection port, while being ejected from the gun. There may be discoloration somewhere on the inside or outside of the ejection port. This, too, doesn't need rectification, if the gun works properly anyway.


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The magazine's feed lips may be poorly adjusted, as may also be the ejector and the ejection port.
> The brass discoloration underneath the slide (first photo) comes from the slide rubbing against the topmost cartridge in the magazine, as it shuttles back and forth. This indicates to me that the topmost cartridge in the magazine is allowed to sit up too high, or at a wrong angle.
> The brass discoloration on the feed ramp (second photo) is probably from cartridges feeding from magazine to barrel at a slightly wrong angle, thereby scraping against a slightly rough feed ramp. Neither of these "faults" are worth dealing with, if the gun works reliably.
> The dents in the mouths of the fired cases most probably result from the case hitting against the ejection port, while being ejected from the gun. There may be discoloration somewhere on the inside or outside of the ejection port. This, too, doesn't need rectification, if the gun works properly anyway.


Thanks. I did get a new magazine. I need to run some rounds with just the factory magazine and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Remember that these pistols were crudely made, and were completely acceptable as long as they went "BANG!" every time.
The users didn't reload their cases, so a little rubbing, case or bullet against roughly-machined interior surfaces, was not a problem.

It's very possible that the pistol's feed ramp is discolored by _case_ rubbing, not by bullets. I had forgotten that your gun fires bottleneck cases. Its bullets may never touch the feed ramp at all.


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Remember that these pistols were crudely made, and were completely acceptable as long as they went "BANG!" every time.
> The users didn't reload their cases, so a little rubbing, case or bullet against roughly-machined interior surfaces, was not a problem.
> 
> It's very possible that the pistol's feed ramp is discolored by _case_ rubbing, not by bullets. I had forgotten that your gun fires bottleneck cases. Its bullets may never touch the feed ramp at all.


Thanks again, I really enjoy shooting this thing. It just shoots and has a evil thud when it fires. People look at you like , WTH?


----------

